# New fosters



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

We got five 4-5 week old kittens in, motherless. So I pulled a mom who had 8 wk olds and the 5 week olds are nursing on her. BUT she is pregnant. I know a pregnancy is hard on them but add nursing kittens is more stressful. Anyone ever experience this? How did it turn out?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How close is Preggers to birthing? 
At 4-5wks, the kitts will be close to weaning age and can begin on solid foods. If Preggers is close to birthing, I would remove the orphans and bottle or hand-feed w/out the pregnant cat's assistance. If she is several weeks away from birthing, the orphans could remain with her long enough to transition to solid foods and again, I'd remove them from the pregnant cat's care so they don't drag down her condition before birthing her next litter.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're welcome.
Ideally, you'd like the kitts to be under an adult cat's care, but if that cat is pregnant you have to balance between the care, attention and nutrition the orphans are taking from that adult and when what those kitts are taking will be detrimental to the pregnant adult and her upcoming litter. She needs to store reserves and be able to produce for her upcoming birth and not allow the orphaned litter to 'steal' her bodies' efforts needed for her pregnancy and new litter.
How is everyone doing?


----------

